# Babies with thistles



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I let a bull thistle grow in my boulevard garden, and something had knocked a branch off, so I trimmed it and harvested the seeds, complete with the down, and gave them to my little orphaned mousie babies just to see what would happen.


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like something out of one of those nicely illustrated children's books. Adorable baby mice playing with thistle down. Especially since they're all different colors and patterns. Very cute.


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Aww, they look like they're loving it! Very, very cute mice moustress


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

:love


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Aww, they love it.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Great idea for a toy!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys; I'm glad you enjoy the photos.

jg: Toy?! I think not! they incorporated the down into their nest!

It's amazing to see little tiny mousies building a nest without having any mother on whom to model the behavior. Sorry I didn't get a pic of that, but I had to change the litter again as I'm keeping them on my nightstand. The last pic shows one in it up to his neck, though, so I was not surprised. I replaced some of the down after cleaning though. It's so soft; I bet the local birds use this stuff for nesting as well. Just the thing for a Minnesota winter!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

These pics are darling!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Victoria (Aug 27, 2011)

Very cute babies and awesome photos, there is something adorable about baby mice - V


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They are on my mightstand, which is distracting when I want to read or sleep. I am transfixed by the little darlings!


----------

